# 2 dressers Oak and Walnut



## del schisler (Nov 13, 2011)

here are a couple that i have made. I have made 2 walnut dressers and this oak piece. I have made all my furnature for the living room and head board's for the bed room's. All those are sprayed with cabnet grade lacquer. That is all that i use for the fast drying time. thanks for looking del


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are nice. I really like the walnut piece.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 13, 2011)

Del
Very nice work.... They look great. Your design?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 14, 2011)

Jerry said:


> Del
> Very nice work.... They look great. Your design?



Yes mine and budwiser came up with that. thanks for the words del


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, and I thought you only made boxes. Great work Del, those look fantastic. I like the towel rack, very old school for sure. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 14, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, and I thought you only made boxes. Great work Del, those look fantastic. I like the towel rack, very old school for sure. Thanks for posting these.



thanks for the kind words, i made all my frount room furnature and bed room head board's. And a lot of other item's i just had to have. I bet you know how that is . thanks again del


----------



## chippin-in (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent work

Robert


----------



## del schisler (Nov 18, 2011)

i live in florida and I was told that the florida oak has to much open grain and it would have to be kiln dried like most wood's. I have work with Spalted oak Wood now that is some nice looking . Only had one piece and can't find any more. thanks for reading my post


----------



## CodyS (Nov 18, 2011)

nice work del keep the pics coming!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2011)

very nice, they have an old timey country charm that I like. p.s. shhh don't say oak, darren may be listening


----------



## JMC (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice work Del.


----------

